# Mod 19 fit ?



## wayno (Nov 15, 2007)

My wife has a Mod 17 and I am used to single stack Kimber so
of course the grip on the Glock feels like a hand full.
My prob is trigger reach and the differenced between the 
19 and 17. The crease of my finger did not feel right on the
19 so they started pushing everything else they had in the 
store at me including 357 Revolvers. By the time I left I didnt
kow what I wanted which was a good time to leave. 
Last night I decided to get the Mod 17 out and try the fit.
That 1/2 or so inch sure makes the gun feel better....
still fat but my finger seemed to even reach the trigger 
better.:smt017:smt120:help:

Any suggestions

Thanks


----------



## neophyte (Aug 13, 2007)

*not much help.*

wayno: Sir, not sure I'll be much help. Give this a try; go to ghost triggers and he has created for the Glock a trigger that has 60% less travel.
I do not have one but am interested. I found out about it in the gunsmithing section @ GlockTalk. 60% is a lot.
Ruger now has a slim line type. Ruger SR9 10 shot or 17?shot
built under the same thinking as the Glock. Stoeger 8000 made by Beretta but reintroduced as Stoeger.


----------



## wayno (Nov 15, 2007)

neophyte said:


> wayno: Sir, not sure I'll be much help. Give this a try; go to ghost triggers and he has created for the Glock a trigger that has 60% less travel.
> I do not have one but am interested. I found out about it in the gunsmithing section @ GlockTalk. 60% is a lot.
> Ruger now has a slim line type. Ruger SR9 10 shot or 17?shot
> built under the same thinking as the Glock. Stoeger 8000 made by Beretta but reintroduced as Stoeger.


Thanks for the info!


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I'd be _very_ wary of aftermarket competition-type trigger parts in a Glock intended for defense. No problemo on a range/competition gun, though.

I've never felt a difference in trigger reach between the Glock 17 and 19. The only difference I can feel is at the base of the grip. Weird.


----------



## wayno (Nov 15, 2007)

I went to another store yesterday before they got busy and
they are the same except in length of grip, and barrel of course.
I think I am just used to the 1911 grip and the Glock is a hand
full compared. 

Thanks, will let u know what I end up with.


----------

